# Pepto Bismol & Vodka?!!? Funny (but real!) home remedies!!!



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 25, 2007)

Lol I was cracking up... but how great! Talk about your money-savers!!

Check the video out here.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 25, 2007)

Hhm....I've heard of the Pepto Bismol mask, but the vodka is a new addition! lol...


----------



## Aprill (Jun 25, 2007)

wow, never would have guessed it....


----------



## vav (Jun 26, 2007)

Cool, I will try the vodka remedy..


----------



## monniej (Jun 26, 2007)

very interesting!


----------



## ivette (Jun 26, 2007)

i knew about the pepto-bismol as a skin soother and crisco as a moisturizer


----------



## sooner_chick (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would someone put Crisco on their skin? Too oily!!


----------



## oraclegirl (Jun 27, 2007)

here are some of my remedies:

1. Milk of magnesia (ya, the diarrehha remedy) works great as an oil absorbing mask, OR dabbed on t-zone for oiliness.

2. Aspirin Mask: Good for drying out zits, and cleaning pores. since aspririn is made from salcylic acid found in zit creams anyway. Also a good replacement for TEND SKIN. where the main ingredient IS salacilyic acid.

3. Soothing care anti chafing gel cream from monistat for a face primer. good stuff, and has the same main ingredients as smash box's primer.

thats all for now


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *oraclegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here are some of my remedies:
1. Milk of magnesia (ya, the diarrehha remedy) works great as an oil absorbing mask, OR dabbed on t-zone for oiliness.

2. Aspirin Mask: Good for drying out zits, and cleaning pores. since aspririn is made from salcylic acid found in zit creams anyway. Also a good replacement for TEND SKIN. where the main ingredient IS salacilyic acid.

3. Soothing care anti chafing gel cream from monistat for a face primer. good stuff, and has the same main ingredients as smash box's primer.

thats all for now

Ooo, thanks for the extra tips!


----------



## oraclegirl (Jun 28, 2007)

forgot to write some essential info about those things.

as for the MOM, only use the plain one. not mint or fruit.

Aspirin mask, if anyone is interested in the recipe i can dig it up!


----------



## kchan99 (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sooner_chick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why would someone put Crisco on their skin? Too oily!! I had a doctor recommend Crisco for dry skin. I could only tolerate it after showers.


----------



## jill998877 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm interested!! In the aspirin mask, that is. Thanks....


----------



## sooner_chick (Jul 16, 2007)

The milk of magesia trick sounds like fun, I will have to try it under my makeup.


----------



## oraclegirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Aspirin Mask Recipe:

1. Dissolve several tablets of uncoated aspirin in a little bit of hot water.

2. Pour about 2-3 tablespoons of honey into the aspirin, and mix well.

3. Apply to face, leave on for 15 - 20 mins, rinse off.

*This can also be used for spot treatments on pimples as well.

Aspirin Toner Recipe:

Overall: It really works amazingly on zits, blackheads and ingrowns dissapear! (Plus, It dissolves Milia!

Directions: In a travel-sized 3 oz. shampoo bottle (Avalible at drugstores and beuty supply stores).

Throw in: 20 or so crushed (Or just dissolved) un-coated aspirin tablets.

-A big sqirt of aloe vera gel (I buy it in bottles from walgreens near the sunblock). (Optional)

-Fill about 3/4 the way up the bottle w/ spring water.

This recipe isn't exact by any means. You can probably use however much of each ingredient you want.

Strain the aspirin and water mixture in a strainer or through a coffee filter and put it in a spray bottle so you don't have the obnoxious chunks of aspirin.

Or you can leave the chunks in it and shake it before use and poor some on a cotton pad and then flip it over so the shunks are on the other side then swipe over face.

Or you can leave the chunks in and use alot more aspirin and make a mask in a bottle basicly and dot it on like a on the spot aspirin mask for a zit!

After you cleanse Rub a layer of the Aspirin water w/ fingers all over (you have to shake it each time because the aspirin settles).

When it has dried on your face, brush off any undissolved bits from your skin, and VOILA! BHA Toner. If you apply it directly to a zit a few times a day, the zit is completely gone in 2 days.

(If you like the toner try the mask!!!)


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm I might use Crisco on my super dry legs.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 17, 2007)

The vodka sounds crazy but there's vodak and lime in Lush Ocean Salt Scrub and my skin always looks and feels revived when I used it.


----------



## oraclegirl (Jul 17, 2007)

another one is unscented deodorant stick on your bikini line to prevent ingrowns and bumps.


----------



## Keegan (Nov 18, 2010)

My blackheads home remedies are ......

* Apply fresh mint juice over the face every night for the treatment of acne, pimples, insect stings, eczema, scabies, &amp; other skin infections.

*Put toothpaste on your pimple before you go to bed, should help reduce swelling overnight. Make sure it is the paste not the gel. One of the most popular acne home remedies.

*Apply a paste of fresh methi (fenugreek) leaves over the face every night for 10-15 minutes and washed with warm water. This will prevent acne, pimples, blackheads, and wrinkles.

*Place strawberry leaves on the acne, the alkalinity helps to reduce the swelling.


----------

